# Phytoserms vs Testalensis vs Tropinol



## Blake_m__ (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone tried one or more of these or has a recommendation on whats best?
Phytosems is the the most expensive ($55) but is it the best quality and worth the extra?   Testalensis has a few extra goodies in it and ($38) and theres tropinol ($35).  Tropinol has no reference to the quality of the bulbine natalensis.    Cheers


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 26, 2011)

Blake_m__ said:


> Anyone tried one or more of these or has a recommendation on whats best?
> Phytosems is the the most expensive ($55) but is it the best quality and worth the extra? Testalensis has a few extra goodies in it and ($38) and theres tropinol ($35). Tropinol has no reference to the quality of the bulbine natalensis. Cheers



*Phytosems*
I beta-tested this product without knowing what was in it, and it was legit in the testosterone boosting aspect. I loss fat, gained strength, had sudden urges of aggression, great sense of well being, more endurance, higher sex drive, deep sleep, more vascularity, and increased hunger. There are some HUMAN blood tests, some dude had over a 300% increase in testosterone in a little over 3 weeks of use

Look below from the blood results from another member who used the product. He had a great increase.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't speak for the other products as I haven't personally seen much user feedback on them.however phytosems I have seen quite a few users run it and enjoy their experience with it.

what is your reason or goal in using one of these products?


----------



## Blake_m__ (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks for the responses, the test increase looks pretty good.  Im looking for something to help increase mass n some extra test can always hellp with that but i was also considering some arachidonic acid like x factor advanced because heard that is also good, specifically for mass


----------



## mich29 (Mar 27, 2011)

Blake_m__ said:


> thanks for the responses, the test increase looks pretty good.  Im looking for something to help increase mass n some extra test can always hellp with that but i was also considering some arachidonic acid like x factor advanced because heard that is also good, specifically for mass



cool nice lean gains  and the added advantages of increased test. sounds like fun times are ahead for ya.


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 27, 2011)

Blake_m__ said:


> thanks for the responses, the test increase looks pretty good. Im looking for something to help increase mass n some extra test can always hellp with that but i was also considering some arachidonic acid like x factor advanced because heard that is also good, specifically for mass


 Phyto is worth a shot bud


----------



## AznTomahawk (Mar 29, 2011)

Im taking PhytoSerms right now in PCT and I would recommend it. Havent tried the other 2 though.


----------



## Blake_m__ (Apr 1, 2011)

ok so i went shopping and bought for the near future:
- phytoserms
- X-factor advanced
- LCLT
- Erase

This was my plan of attack:
1st X factor till it runs out based on what i think is best dosage + LCLT
Then month break
2nd Phytoserms + LCLT
3rd erase + Ostarine without break beforehand

What are peoples thoughts?  is this the best usage? and yes it is a shit load of supplements im in a bit of a supplement slut phase mainly aiming to help me put some mass on


----------



## oufinny (Apr 1, 2011)

AznTomahawk said:


> Im taking PhytoSerms right now in PCT and I would recommend it. Havent tried the other 2 though.



Taking it during my PCT now as well, tearing it up in the gym at the moment so I can assume that means it is starting to work!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Blake_m__ said:


> ok so i went shopping and bought for the near future:
> - phytoserms
> - X-factor advanced
> - LCLT
> ...


 I like everything u have listed. I would say though maybe do 2 monthes on a supplement instead of just 1. Like say 2 monthes on X-Factor and Erase, a month off, and then 2 monthes on Phytoserms and Ostarine.


----------



## Blake_m__ (Apr 3, 2011)

actually i have just enough to run each for 2 months so ill give that a go.  cheers


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 4, 2011)

Blake_m__ said:


> actually i have just enough to run each for 2 months so ill give that a go. cheers


 Nice def let us know what you think of them.


----------



## mich29 (Apr 4, 2011)

good to hear you decided on what you wanted.hope to hear your thoughts on your stack after your done.


----------



## Pretty914 (Apr 11, 2011)

damn i want in on the routine 2  
lol


----------



## BioChem (Apr 12, 2011)

I did 4 weeks phytoserms with erase and it was great.  Havent tried the other 2


----------



## BioChem (Apr 12, 2011)

I read Iron Mag is coming out with a bulbine product soon.  He said around June in the other thread


----------



## mich29 (Apr 12, 2011)

BioChem said:


> I did 4 weeks phytoserms with erase and it was great.  Havent tried the other 2



glad to hear your enjoyed it.


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Taking it during my PCT now as well, tearing it up in the gym at the moment so I can assume that means it is starting to work!



I've really enjoyed Tropinol... good to see the PCT is going strong for yah!


|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2011)

BioChem said:


> I read Iron Mag is coming out with a bulbine product soon.  He said around June in the other thread



yup, and it will the highest potency one on the market! (ETA is around 3 more weeks)
ULTRA MALE Rx™ TESTOSTERONE ENHANCEMENT FORMULA


----------



## |Z| (Apr 30, 2011)

Prince said:


> yup, and it will the highest potency one on the market! (ETA is around 3 more weeks)
> ULTRA MALE Rx??? TESTOSTERONE ENHANCEMENT FORMULA





Good work!


----------

